# Amtrak Customer Service Rep (Agent FC) Process



## DameMurray (Aug 14, 2018)

Hello group, new to the board and have a question..

1st. I applied for an Amtrak CSR position (Agent FC) What does the Agent FC mean.

B. I had my interview before my physical capabilities test and have seemed to pass both (Amtrak site updated to after both processes) What is the next step because Im still under review with the "get ready for interview" Which I already had...


----------



## Acela150 (Aug 14, 2018)

My suggestion is to keep on the HR recruiter to know if you were selected.

Cause all you need now is a yes or no answer.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2018)

Thanks! Its been 2 weeks since the site was updated. I will heed your advice and reach out


----------

